# New to matids and have a question



## bscheopner (Nov 16, 2006)

We caught a praying mantis about 3 weeks ago in our backyard and then did some searching on how to keep it as a pet. It has done really well. She laid an egg sack today and I am not sure what to expect now. How much longer will she live? (since we do not know how old she is) and I do not know if she had mated or not. How long should it take for the eggs to hatch?


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 16, 2006)

ok take the egg out first and move it to a different container and feed the mom hang the egg on the side with hotglue or if it is a cheap plasic container you can stick a needle through the top part of the egg case (the foam it thick) it would help with photos


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2006)

Use the search feature. Your questions have been asked MANY times. Also please introduce yourself in the introductions forum.


----------



## bscheopner (Nov 16, 2006)

sorry I am new to this whole message thing. I did not realize I was asking a repetative question, and wasting your time for an answer. I guess I will keep looking somewhere else for help. thanks anyways.


----------



## bscheopner (Nov 16, 2006)

also, I did not realize I needed to add my personal information to get answers for a question I thought was simple for praying mantis pros.


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmmm ok. Well thats is why message forums have a search feature. The basics have been covered thousands of times. And you wouldn't walk up to a group of strangers and just start talking without introducing yourself would ya? Nobody wants your personal info, just a quick intro to the group.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi bscheopner please don't get it wrong with Rick's response i believed his intention is good. We only have few people from Mexico so it would be nice if you could post a pic of your mantis species in order for us to provide further help. It would be great for us too as we can understand more available species from Mexico. Now if your female mantis has been an adult (with visible wings) when you caught her it is likely that she had been mated. Usually a mantis can live for another 4-6 months after turning into adult. She will also lay 4-6 ootheca thriough out her adult life. Ootheca usually take 4-5 weeks to hatch and you need to prepare some fruit flies for hatchling. Please note that this is only general information as factors like species, climate, environment, etc can have significant influence to it too.


----------



## wuwu (Nov 17, 2006)

she lives in New Mexico, not Mexico.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 17, 2006)

Ooppsss.... i need to read the post more careful in the future. Well, WOuld be nice to know more about New Mexico native species.


----------

